# 301 Weiterleitung wegen doppeltem content



## julchen (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich bekomme bei Auswertung meiner Seite bei Seitwert.de folgende Meldung:

Es liegt doppelter Content vor. Die Domain liefert sowohl mit als auch ohne "www" die gleichen Inhalte. Nun wollte ich eine 301 Weiterleitung einrichten. Ich denke damit ist das Problem dann behoben. Ich hatte mir die .htaccess Datei mit folgendem Eintrag ergänzt allerdings scheint das nicht zu klappen.

Redirect permanent http://domain.de http://www.domain.de

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Gumbo (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist mit mod_rewrite möglich:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.
RewriteRule ^ http://www.%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI} [L,R=301]
```


----------

